# GT Manor, Oxfordshire, May 2012



## TranKmasT (May 23, 2012)

Thought we'd check this out. Would of been rude not not. Incidentely as anyone ever been caught here? 
I ask as a green 4x4 pulled into the grounds and parked near the bay window with the lovely that ceiling. Didn't want to chance him seeing us so we didn't take any shots of it. He was there for the duration, no idea what is was up to. We kept an eye on him near the marble pillars. Luckily he never came in. 


*Visited with Donebythehands.*













































.







*Don't think I've seen a wide shot of this room on reports. A record *room of some sort filled with crumbling paperwork and photographs.




















































. 




















. 


































*



















Thanks for looking.*​


----------



## night crawler (May 23, 2012)

Some noice photos there.


----------



## skeleton key (May 23, 2012)

Quality set of pic there & covered areas often missed too 
Great post 


SK


----------



## tank2020 (May 23, 2012)

Nice pics, especially the detail. Whilst we were there a very dark green or black 4x4 pulled up outside, then drove around, but didn't come in.


----------



## TeeJF (May 23, 2012)

Great pix there mate! 

But I still struggle with the fact that someone is actively doing it up! Makes me wonder what I'd feel if I walked into my kitchen and found someone taking pix! Probably end up making a brew for 'em but it would be my luck for the one who caught us to be a psycho with a bad attitude and a hang over!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 23, 2012)

What a superb interior thanks for sharing it.


----------



## perjury saint (May 23, 2012)

Gotta do this one at some point, its seriously beautiful!!
Very nice pics too...


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 23, 2012)

Nice pictures, hope this one stays that way .


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 24, 2012)

Great pics! I never get bored of seeing this place!

Thanks for posting


----------



## the kwan (May 24, 2012)

This place looks Ace, so much to see inside and out, particularly like woodwork and stairs


----------



## Ratters (May 25, 2012)

Top stuff - Did you make it here the same day we met you at the other...?!?


----------



## sj9966 (May 25, 2012)

Nice pics mate!

The bloke in the 4x4 lives in the converted bit on the end, which is right by the dome. He's ok, I bumped into him outside the last time I was there. He only rents the place, the owner lives in the converted stable block at the back.


----------



## TranKmasT (May 25, 2012)

sj9966 said:


> Nice pics mate!
> 
> The bloke in the 4x4 lives in the converted bit on the end, which is right by the dome. He's ok, I bumped into him outside the last time I was there. He only rents the place, the owner lives in the converted stable block at the back.



Oh right. Thanks for that, cheers!



Ratters said:


> Top stuff - Did you make it here the same day we met you at the other...?!?



Yes we did. Was a good day. Good to me you and the others.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 25, 2012)

fantastic photos captured brilliantly..


----------



## glass (May 31, 2012)

so is it being restored, converted or what anyone know

edited to say love the pics


----------



## peanutjimmy (Jun 9, 2012)

Some cracking pictures here, I've got a feeling this could be the one I lose my 'exploring' virginity to!


----------



## Timster1973 (Jul 2, 2012)

That chair has been in every room  

Nice explore dude, good photos.


----------



## shane.c (Jul 2, 2012)

What a lovely looking building what a shame its going to waste when i could live there


----------

